# Clé usb plus reconnue



## difqonapple (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ouvre un post car je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé ma réponse. 

Voici deux jours j'ai formaté ma clé au format mac généralisé car j'avais un petit problème avec....Enfin je l'ai fait dans les règles de l'art (enfin je pense). Elle marchait alors très bien, juste après le formatage, sans l'avoir déconnectée.

Ensuite une amie m'a demandé de lui passé un fichier, j'e l'ai donc mis sur ma clé et elle me l'a rendue en me disant que ma clé est reconnue par son Pc mais que lorsque qu'elle veut aller chercher le fichier dessus, windows lui dit d'insérer un disque... Je me dis alors, normal windows n'aime pas le format de la clé....

Je me décide donc à reformater ma clé mais la, stupeur, mon mac ne reconnais plus ma clé...et donc pas moyen de la formater. J'ai aussi essayé à partir d'un ordi sur vista mais NADA. Sur windows, ma clé est "reconnue"(décotée branchée) mais informatable et sur mac rien...meme dans l'utilitaire de disque. Aurais-je supprimer le driver...mais alors elle ne serait plus reconnue nulle part...

Donc, si quelqu'un a une solution a essayé, je suis preneur...Parce qu'autrement ça sera direction la poubelle :'(

Cordialement difqon


----------



## difqonapple (18 Avril 2012)

Sorry pour le double post, mais il y a un peu de nouveau... Essayant tout ce que je connais, j'ai un moment redémarrer mon mac, clé tjrs branchée, a ce moment la elle est reconnue mais lorsque j'arrive dans le finder (malgré qu'elle clignote, donc qu'elle marche..) elle m'est invisible et c'est la même chose dans l'utilitaire de disque...

Il y a peu être qqch a tenter...


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2012)

Pour retirer la clef, tu l'avais bien sélectionné et fait glisser dans la corbeille (ou par cmd-E, ou la touche eject) pour la faire disparaître du bureau avant de la débrancher physiquement ? Si elle a été arrachée brutalement, elle peut avoir été endommagée.


----------



## difqonapple (18 Avril 2012)

lu,

Oui oui, je l'avais bien déconnectée correctement..... j'ai tout essayé et je suis vraiment désespéré (meme si c'est pas si grave si je perd cette clé). J'arrive a faire reconnaitre la clé en redémarrant le mac, en laissant la clé...Mais seulement je ne la vois nulle part...j'ai du supprimer un truc.... (si tu veux j'ai la capture du reformatahe (utilitaire de disque mais je ne pense pas qu'il affiche d'erreur))

difqon


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2012)

Si tu ne la vois nulle part, comment tu sais qu'elle est reconnue ? Ça pourrait être un problème de préférences du Finder, mais son fonctionnement est anormal aussi sous Windows. Pour le Finder:

Finder -> Préférences -> Général -> Cocher les cases "Disque dur, Disque externe, ..."


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

lu, je sais qu'elle est reconnue lors que je rédemarre mon mac en la laissant branchée car elle clignote....Si je la débranche et la retranche...alors elle n'est plus reconnue, ne clignote plus...(petite diode rouge)...


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2012)

Elle clignote, ça veut juste dire qu'elle est alimentée, mais le système de fichiers du Mac ne la reconnait pas pour autant. A ce moment là, si tu la retires, Mac allumé, je pense que tu as de grandes chances de l'endommager.

Tente encore d'essayer de la reformater sur un autre PC sous Windows, si tu n'y arrives pas, à mon avis, elle est hors d'usage. J'espère me tromper. Quel âge, cette clef ?


----------



## difqonapple (19 Avril 2012)

Je dirais qu'elle a 3-4ans...c'est pas grave si elle est HS... j'essayerai de la formater sur windows ce week-end mais comme tu dis, j'ai peu d'espoir.... merci quand meme.

Difqon


----------

